# PSW Banker4 trojan



## sebandie (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, i have a problem with PSW Banker 4.
I have a hjt log if it helps.
Thanks 
Andrew

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:58:02, on 15/09/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTXFIHLP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1175699915\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Evidence Eliminator\ee.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\Sierra Imaging\Image Expert\IXApplet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CADI\NotiMan.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54843
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 219.93.178.162:3128
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe,
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EPSON Web-To-Page - {EE5D279F-081B-4404-994D-C6B60AAEBA6D} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RCSystem] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" RCSystem * -Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioDrvEmulator] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" -1 AudioDrvEmulator "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\Audio Emulator\AudDrvEm.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanel.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tsnp2std] C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snp2std] C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1175699915\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Evidence Eliminator] "C:\Program Files\Evidence Eliminator\ee.exe" /m
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent] "C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe" --force_start_minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsgCenterExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Camio Viewer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sierra Imaging\Image Expert\IXApplet.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Spellin&g - C:\WINDOWS\web\Spell_It.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {1C3DE665-D259-4C72-9D7D-C51FCB4CCFB9} (Panasonic Network Camera) - http://193.138.215.254/cgi-bin/SysCamInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {2E28242B-A689-11D4-80F2-0040266CBB8D} (KXHCM10 Control) - http://domecam.uridium.ch/kxhcm10.ocx
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1166350991046
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1166350979905
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner371290.cab
O16 - DPF: {87BE3784-6977-4E84-AA08-55A96B9CEAC5} (Bl_camera Control) - http://193.138.213.169/cgi-bin/bl_camera.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://webcam.salisbury.edu/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1548A26-B8F6-4E86-AE74-E7062CCC2E2A} (igLoader Content on Demand) - http://www.miniclip.com/igloader/igloader.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: rpcc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcc.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 10453 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download http://downloads.andymanchesta.com/RemovalTools/SDFix.exe and save it to your Desktop.

Double click SDFix.exe and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically *C:\SDFix)*

Please then reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following :
·	Restart your computer
·	After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
·	Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
·	Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press Enter.
·	Choose your usual account.
·	Open the *extracted SDFix folder* and double click RunThis.bat to start the script.
·	Type Y to begin the cleanup process.
·	It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
·	Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
·	When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display Finished, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
·	Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as Report.txt
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
·	Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum
=================

Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others as they were.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
Please paste that information here for me regardless of what it finds*with a new HijackThis log*. 

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## sebandie (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi
here is the SD fix report

SDFix: Version 1.104

Run by Owner on 16/09/2007 at 11:30

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\Desktop\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Name:
runtime
runtime2
runtime

ImagePath:
\??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\runtime.sys

runtime - Deleted
runtime2 - Deleted
runtime - Deleted

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

Trojan Files Found:

C:\SWGOC.EXE - Deleted
C:\14.TMP - Deleted
C:\15.TMP - Deleted
C:\7.TMP - Deleted
C:\D.TMP - Deleted
C:\10.TMP - Deleted
C:\12.TMP - Deleted
C:\16.TMP - Deleted
C:\107796~1 - Deleted
C:\A.tmp - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\8_exception.nls - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\audio.dll - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\video.dll - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\runtime2.sys - Deleted

Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem - Removed

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

C:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\Azureus\\Azureus.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Azureus\\Azureus.exe:*:Enabled:Azureus"
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft DirectPlay Voice Test"
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\rundll32.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\rundll32.exe:*isabled:Run a DLL as an App"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLacsd.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLacsd.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\AOL 9.0\\waol.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\AOL 9.0\\waol.exe:*:Enabled:AOL 9.0"
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mmc.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mmc.exe:*isabled:Microsoft Management Console"
"C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\firefox.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\firefox.exe:*isabled:Mozilla Firefox"
"C:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe:*isabled:Skype"
"C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe:*isabled:LimeWire"
"C:\\Program Files\\Morpheus\\Morpheus.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Morpheus\\Morpheus.exe:*isabled:Morpheus"
"C:\\Program Files\\BitTorrent_DNA\\dna.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\BitTorrent_DNA\\dna.exe:*isabledNA"
"C:\\Program Files\\K-litePro\\k-litepro.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\K-litePro\\k-litepro.exe:*isabled:K-litePro Ultimate File Sharing"
"C:\\Program Files\\Get-Torrent\\Get-Torrent.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Get-Torrent\\Get-Torrent.exe:*:Enabled:Torrent P2P application"
"C:\\Program Files\\BitTorrent\\bittorrent.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\BitTorrent\\bittorrent.exe:*:Enabled:BitTorrent"
"C:\\Program Files\\ACSPMonitor\\ASMonitor.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\ACSPMonitor\\ASMonitor.exe:*:Enabled:System"
"c:\\windows\\system32\\mdm1.exe"="c:\\windows\\system32\\mdm1.exe:*:Enabled:mdm1"
"C:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Local Settings\\Temp\\PowerFootball\\PowerFootball-OpenGL.exe"="C:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Local Settings\\Temp\\PowerFootball\\PowerFootball-OpenGL.exe:*isabledowerFootball-OpenGL"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe:*isabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*isabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*isabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe:*isabled:Windows Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avginet.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avginet.exe:*:Enabled:avginet.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avgamsvr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avgamsvr.exe:*:Enabled:avgamsvr.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avgcc.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avgcc.exe:*:Enabled:avgcc.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avgemc.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avgemc.exe:*:Enabled:avgemc.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLacsd.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLacsd.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\AOL 9.0\\waol.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\AOL 9.0\\waol.exe:*:Enabled:AOL 9.0"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"

Remaining Files:
---------------

File Backups: - C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\Desktop\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\Hot.Fuzz.2007.CAM.XviD-CAMERA.[www.torrentfive.com]\Thumbs.db
C:\WINDOWS\system32\798439BEDF.dll
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aolphx.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\RBM.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv01.tmp

Finished!


----------



## sebandie (Sep 15, 2007)

here is my hjt

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 15:37:42, on 16/09/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTXFIHLP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1175699915\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Evidence Eliminator\ee.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Sierra Imaging\Image Expert\IXApplet.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\khalshared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CADI\NotiMan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54843
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 219.93.178.162:3128
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EPSON Web-To-Page - {EE5D279F-081B-4404-994D-C6B60AAEBA6D} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RCSystem] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" RCSystem * -Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioDrvEmulator] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" -1 AudioDrvEmulator "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\Audio Emulator\AudDrvEm.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanel.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tsnp2std] C:\WINDOWS\tsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snp2std] C:\WINDOWS\vsnp2std.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1175699915\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\khalshared\KHALMNPR.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Evidence Eliminator] "C:\Program Files\Evidence Eliminator\ee.exe" /m
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent] "C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe" --force_start_minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsgCenterExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Camio Viewer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sierra Imaging\Image Expert\IXApplet.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Spellin&g - C:\WINDOWS\web\Spell_It.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {1C3DE665-D259-4C72-9D7D-C51FCB4CCFB9} (Panasonic Network Camera) - http://193.138.215.254/cgi-bin/SysCamInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {2E28242B-A689-11D4-80F2-0040266CBB8D} (KXHCM10 Control) - http://domecam.uridium.ch/kxhcm10.ocx
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1166350991046
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1166350979905
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner371290.cab
O16 - DPF: {87BE3784-6977-4E84-AA08-55A96B9CEAC5} (Bl_camera Control) - http://193.138.213.169/cgi-bin/bl_camera.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://webcam.salisbury.edu/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1548A26-B8F6-4E86-AE74-E7062CCC2E2A} (igLoader Content on Demand) - http://www.miniclip.com/igloader/igloader.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTPID.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 10684 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Where is the Superantispyware log

How is the system???


----------

